# A quand un nouvel iTouch?



## tacgyr (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

A votre avis, la sortie du nouvel iPhone va-t-elle être suivie *rapidement* d'un nouvel iTouch?

Quel était le délai entre les deux lors de la première version?

Merci!


----------



## colbosc (29 Mai 2008)

Nouveau, pour quoi faire de plus ? Pour l'iPhone, je comprends (3G).


----------



## FataMorgana (29 Mai 2008)

Pour les rumeurs, les prévisions et les historiques
http://consomac.fr/ 
A+


----------



## tacgyr (30 Mai 2008)

colbosc a dit:


> Nouveau, pour quoi faire de plus ? Pour l'iPhone, je comprends (3G).


Pour avoir plus de mémoire pour le même prix  ...



FataMorgana a dit:


> Pour les rumeurs, les prévisions et les historiques
> http://consomac.fr/
> A+


Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## JulienRkt (1 Juin 2008)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Pour les rumeurs, les prévisions et les historiques
> http://consomac.fr/
> A+



Très interressant ce site. Merci beaucoup !!
Et puis de mon avis pour un nouvel ipod touch, surtout au niveau design, je pense qu'il arrivera en meme temps que la nouvelle génération d'iPod.


----------



## nicolasf (1 Juin 2008)

J'espère pour ma part que les prix baisseront avant septembre... Une version 64 go me paraît par contre peu envisageable à court terme.

Après, on parle d'Apple, donc tout peut arriver...


----------

